# Welche SIDI Schuhgröße bei 292mm Fußlänge???



## Ditsch (6. Dezember 2008)

Servus!

Da ich am Zweifeln bin, ob die ganzen Größenangaben für SIDI MTB Schuhe richtig sind, würde ich mich gern bei euch absichern:

Welche Schuhgröße für SIDI Schuhe (Eagle) sollte ich wählen bei einer Fußlänge mit Socken von 292mm?

Ich pendel zwischen 47 und 48 - in normalen Schuhen liege ich zwischen 45.5 (Timberland) und 46 (Adidas).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier im Forum ähnlich zierliche Füße...

Danke im voraus,

Ditsch


----------



## CHnuschti (6. Dezember 2008)

Habe normal deine Grösse, 45.5 bis 46. Meine Fusslänge ist 290mm (ohne Socken).
Trage bei SIDIs sowohl bei Road (Energy, länge Innensohle 300mm) als bei MTB (Dominator, länge Innensohle 299mm) Gr. 48.
Ist gerade gut mit normalen (keine extradünnen) Socken. Vorne hast du noch ein paar mm Luft, so dass das ganze auch noch mit 2 paar Socken (Winter usw.) passt. 

Habe zufällig auch ein Eagle Gr. 48 in der Hand gehabt, Innensohlenlänge ist auch 300mm.

Auch nur geringfügig zu kleine Schuhe sind mMn tödlich, früher oder später hatte ich damit Schmerzen bei den Ausfahrten.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (7. Dezember 2008)

Bei SIDI ist noch zu beachten, daß sie sehr schmal sind. Für meine Füße ungeeignet.

Gruß


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2008)

eben nicht. ich hb totalen plattfuss und mein sidi bullet passt perfekt. hab ohne socken ne innensohlenlänge von 290 und fahre größe 46.


----------



## Ditsch (7. Dezember 2008)

Servus!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich habe mir den Eagle mal in Größe 48 bestellt (bei 65 Teuronen konnte ich nach der Antwort von CHnuschti nicht mehr widerstehen). 

Mal schauen ob und wie er passt. Sollte es euch interessieren, gebe ich nochmal Bescheid.

Interessant ist wie stark die Meinungen zur richtigen Größe auseinandergehen. Nach Hibike Homepage wäre Größe 48 die richtige, telefonisch Größe 47. Der Größenschlüssel von VeloPlus für SIDIs sagt bei 292mm auch Größe 48 mit dem zusätzlichen Hinweis im Zweifel immer die größere zu wählen (die Grenze 47 zu 48 liegt hier bei 290mm).  

Ich frage mich aber wirklich, warum man bei Schuhen nicht gleich die Innenschuhlänge angibt. Der alternativen Größensysteme taugen ja anscheinend nicht wirklich was... 

Schönen Sonntag,

Ditsch


----------



## CHnuschti (7. Dezember 2008)

Kann das für mein 48 im übrigen nicht bestätigen, dass die SIDIs schmal geschnitten seien. Hab eigentlich in der Tendenz auch Plattfüsse, sie passen jedenfalls bestens rein, und meine Modelle sind NICHT die etwas breiteren xy MEGA.

Denke auch, man orientiert sich am besten an der Innensohlenlänge, verglichen mit welchen, die man bereits trägt. Die Innensohlenlänge lässt sich wenigstens eindeutig messen.

Habe übrigens mal eine Liste zusammengestellt, mit Herstellerangaben zur Relation Schuhgrösse<>Fusslänge:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15874

Gruss


----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2008)

zwei sachen stören mich hier: 
1. in deinem verlinkten thread werden fußgrößen in cm mit schuhgrößen in beziehung gesetzt. mir ist schon klar, dass du für die quellen nichts kannst, aber trotzdem liegt da ein fehler vor: die genannten schuhgrößen, egal ob UK, US, FR etc. werden in schritten von 0,85 cm (also dritel zoll) abgestuft. es kann daher nicht sein, dass ein hersteller schritte von 0,5 cm zur gradierung angibt. da liegen funspeicher, hibike und wer auch immer zitiert wird, total daneben. 

2. die innensohlenlänge ist ein maß, das gemessen werden kann, sagt aber viel zu wenig aus. wenn man sich schon die mühe macht, dann sollte man MINDESTENS noch die position des großzehballens mitbestimmen. so wird's gemacht: 
http://brannock.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/brannock/instructions.html 
("This illustration shows two feet which are the *same length*, but each require *different size shoes*.") 
ansonsten wird man nicht froh. 

ausserdem noch ein tip: 
wie man immer wieder sieht, gibt es riesengroße unterschiede zwischen den herstellern und deren größenangaben, aber im großen ganzen herrscht am meisten einigkeit bei den US-größen. da sind die unterschiede am geringsten.


----------

